# Washer/Dryer Hookup?



## Ms Nikki (Nov 6, 2007)

I just purchased my first home (circa 1890). The house has no washer/dryer hookup. The previous owner took his laundry to the laundry mat (I don't have the patience for that!). Anyway, I haven't exactly decided where it should go, as space is limited. However, in general terms I was wondering what it takes to actually create a hookup for either a stackable or a side by side unit (as in what kind of space, accessibility to basement or other plumbing, etc. there needs to be.). Also, I know it depends on the house but some sort of ball park estimate for the job would really help me put aside money in my reno budget.
Thanks!
-Ms Nikki


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is impossible to estimate with the information given. Call a few local plumbers and get estimates. They will actually see your particular setup. We can't.
Try filling in some of the blanks:
Gas or electric dryer? Requires a 30 amp circuit. Room in panel?
Cesspool or sewer hookup? Sewer is better.
Look into moving the laundry out of the basement if possible. Might be cheaper, depends on where the plumbing is now.
Ron


----------



## Ms Nikki (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Ron!
I knew my question was fairly vague and I appreciate your response. I was just trying to avoid getting a headache over the whole thing. Just one last thing, will I only need to contact a plumber or will I need to call in an electrician also. The area I am thinking about putting it is an unused back entryway on a concrete slab. It has no plumbing or electrical exposed. The back outside wall is unfinished (no drywall, just studs and insulation). The other three walls cosist of a door, and two exterior walls. One of the walls is shared with the kitchen. This seems like the best place to put it, I only see space as an issue but that is a whole other problem. If any of my info helps solidify an answer, awesome! Otherwise, I appreciate your time. Oh and to answer your question it is a sewer hookup.
Thanks again,
Ms Nikki


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Like Ron said you will need a plumber. Also an Electrician to run 110 or 220 to the area. 110 is for washer, and 220 if you have a electric drier. A Gas line if the drier is gas. Electrical is the easy part. The plumbing might be an issue for the drain, if your room is on a slab. Especially if you live in the freeze areas. Unless they can use the kitchen drain. You will need to run a drain to this area. Call a Plumber and an Electrician to get a solid idea of cost and what is possible.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The main part of the job is the plumbing. The plumber will usually work with an electrician on many jobs so you might just need a plumber. But it can't hurt to call a few of each to clear up your options. You didn't mention whay type of dryer you were planning.
As stated before, the place you want it might cost more then another location in the house. I would ask that question to each of the prospective contractors.
Ron


----------



## Ms Nikki (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, you've both been very helpful. Being a female without a lot of knowledge has often put me in expensive situations--but as I age my resourcefulness and my tech savvy have afforded me the opportunity to ask experts before I must rely on them. Thanks for your time. I'm sure over the course of the next few months I will have more questions and you all will provide me with much needed answers.
Thanks again,
Ms Nikki


----------

